# Review: Daterra 'Monte Cristo'



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Even though we have a caffeine fuelled weekend ahead of us, I decided to make a coffee this evening from a batch that dropped through my letterbox last week.

The chosen coffee was a Daterra Monte Cristo, roasted by Liz and Dean at CoffeeBeanShop in Kent.

The roast profile was medium and the beans were not at all oily, but at the same time not dry. This coffee would perform well in either a French Press or as an Espresso and could be enjoyed when you are looking for a smooth sweet pick-me-up.

Tonight we made milky drinks and the cocoa taste accentuated the milk, tasting similar to a sweet weak mocha, still with enough oompf to let you know that there was a coffee base beneath the milky layers.

View the CoffeeBeanShop tasting notes here

I'm tempted to have another...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These beans improved as the week went on before peaking on Thursday, approx 15 days after the roast date.

Sadly they ran out today...


----------

